# Sound Standards



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey I just read the new SCC about that noise standard thing... I'm curious because I don't know how loud (like no comparison) to how loud it is. Does anyone in Southern CA have a ticket for being too loud? I need to listen to one to see if I'll get a ticket...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

How big is youre exhaust? I have a hotshot header with a 21/2 inch cat-back with a magnaflow muffler. My exhaust really dosen't sound that loud but I heard of people getting tickets whose exhaust wasn't any louder than mine. I've been pulled over plenty of times but never has a cop said anything about my exhaust.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay I hear different stories and rumors but I heard you can get a ticket for modifying your exhaust. I think the legal limit in california is 95 decibels. If you are talking about your stereo, I dont know how loud that can be.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No talking about exhaust. Yes it is 95 db. 

My exhaust is 2" with a 2.5" 36" glass pack right behind the cat... the muffler is a Magnaflow street series that I cut the silencer out of...


----------

